# Got a new (to me) Felt F3!



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've joined the Felt ranks this week. Purchased a 2010 Felt F3 from a guy in NC. Thanks Adam, if you're out there!

Only put a few miles on the bike so far, but it rocks. It's a mostly stock setup, with a 3T stem and some nice I9 wheels (i30). Its stiff, but still rides nicely. Red shifts like a dream! The downshifts feel a little slow, but the cables are still breaking in. 

All in all it's coming in under 16lbs, not bad at all. I'll only really be using it as a training bike, but might do a few races next season.

I know that this thread is useless without pictures, but maybe I'll shoot some after my ride to church in the morning. 

Anyone else out there riding one?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a 2006 F3 with Dura Ace and love it. Congratulations!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey. Welcome to the group. I have a 2011 F3 mostly stock (SRAM Red), but upgraded the brakes to Red as well (just wanted to have a full group once in my life, and it was only $200 away, so...), Thompson setback seatpost, Specialized Alias saddle, and a set of Joe Young custom wheels (DT Swiss 240s hubs, RR465 rims, Supercomp spokes).

I don't know...does that still count as mostly stock?! ;-)


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats so where are the obligatory pics?:mad2:


----------

